# A horror film I would urge you all to watch...



## Karl Hungus (Sep 9, 2008)

Just watched it tonight. I'm absolutely gob-smacked, if you guys like your horror, then don't miss it.


----------



## daybean (Sep 9, 2008)

a spanish blairwitch project? looks good


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## thebhef (Sep 9, 2008)

Quarantine (2008 film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

If anyone prefers remakes in english...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 9, 2008)

Aside from the hand held camera technique, it's really nothing like the Blair Witch Project. [Rec] is a zombie movie, it's fast-paced, incredibly tense and far, far more terrifying. 28 Days Later done in the style of Blair Witch maybe? But jesus, it's good. 



thebhef said:


> Quarantine (2008 film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> *Avoid like the plague!*



Fixed it for you!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Sep 9, 2008)

That looks AWESOME! Nice find!


----------



## Project2501 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wonder how good the remake will be.....


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 9, 2008)

Project2501 said:


> I wonder how good the remake will be.....



I'd say not good. Don't get me wrong, remakes can be absolutely terrific, just take a look at The Thing or The Departed, but judging from the trailer Quarantine looks like a shot-for-shot job, and that never bodes well.

Not to mention that it's being produced by Roy Lee and Doug Davison, who have a very bad track record, they're the guys behind some of the worst remakes in the last decade such as Shutter (2008/I) and The Eye (2008/I)


----------



## Thomas (Sep 9, 2008)

I watched this a few months ago, and I thought it was awesome. Definitely recommended.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 9, 2008)

it seems like i'm the only one who thinks that this movie was lame. watched it in the cinema some weeks ago, but for me almost ANY movie with handheld camera technique sucks.


----------



## blackout (Sep 9, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend looked for a cinema showing this for ages, couldn't find one, even though it was being advertised on the tv when we were looking. If its that good, we might have to look harder for the dvd.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 10, 2008)

petereanima said:


> it seems like i'm the only one who thinks that this movie was lame. watched it in the cinema some weeks ago, but for me almost ANY movie with handheld camera technique sucks.



Normally I'd agree, but I think this was probably the one film that pulled it off in a convincing manner. I guess if it doesn't do it for you, it just doesn't though. I do know where you're coming from though, because some films that did the handheld camera style really did annoy me. 



blackout said:


> Me and my girlfriend looked for a cinema showing this for ages, couldn't find one, even though it was being advertised on the tv when we were looking. If its that good, we might have to look harder for the dvd.



It's out on DVD for a while now, I ordered my copy off Play.com (UK): DVDs, Music CDs, MP3s, Video Games, Books, Electronics & Gadgets - Free Delivery but you should be able to pick it up in HMV or the like.


----------



## oompa (Sep 13, 2008)

looks really good!

the translation at the end wasnt very exact tho...


----------



## Christopher (Sep 13, 2008)

Watched REC because of this thead and I loved. I found myself jumping even when I knew what was coming. Has anyone seen both REC and Quarantine? I'm wondering if I should bother with Quarantine now that I've seen the original. I actually got used to the sub titles pretty quick.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 13, 2008)

Fucking fantastic film!

I saw it in the cinema when it first came out and have been meaning to pick up the DVD.
Easily one of the best horror films in recent memory. Of course, it helps that the lead actress is super-cute...


----------



## MrJack (Sep 13, 2008)

During the first 10 seconds or so of that trailer, I thought that it had been swapped accidentally with a clip from a porno with a firefighter theme or something with the scene being set up. Am I the only one who thought of this?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 13, 2008)

Well..seeing as though it's a zombie movie, I'm obligated to see it.


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 13, 2008)

Christopher said:


> Watched REC because of this thead and I loved. I found myself jumping even when I knew what was coming.


Same for me, I was watching a clip that was put on youtube, where they were listening to some recording, and the camera guy looked in the attic to see if there was a way out, and I thought "There is going to be a zombie now...now...no HOLY SHIT!"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 14, 2008)

Christopher said:


> Watched REC because of this thead and I loved. I found myself jumping even when I knew what was coming.


Excellent! Glad you checked it out, and liked it. 

Yeah, a lot of things that you could see coming a mile away still managed to scare the shit out of me, 



Christopher said:


> Has anyone seen both REC and Quarantine? I'm wondering if I should bother with Quarantine now that I've seen the original. I actually got used to the sub titles pretty quick.


Quarantine isn't out until October.



Brendan G said:


> Same for me, I was watching a clip that was put on youtube, where they were listening to some recording, and the camera guy looked in the attic to see if there was a way out, and I thought "There is going to be a zombie now...now...no HOLY SHIT!"



That particular zombie absolutely filled me with dread... Scariest thing I've seen in years.


----------

